# Intel Haswell



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2012)

As the title suggests , intel's all set to release its next tock ( new microarchitecture) codenamed 'haswell' based cpu's which will sport an all new 1150 socket.
As per intel's announcement in IDF 2012, haswell based cpu's will support new instruction sets like AVX2, FMA3 and TSX and will have an extra set of ALU , two new floating unit for FMA operations, extra storage unit ( register) and an improved branch prediction unit. Combine these and haswell performs 8 operations per cycle ( ivybridge did 6 per cycle).          

Cache performance also has been improved as per intel but latency remains same. Buffer is improved though. Haswell consumes half the power than ivybridge thanks to the inclusion of a new power state called ix01. Transitions from one state to the other now uses less voltage. Haswell has been build from ground up to utilize the 22nm trigate fabrication to the core. Expect IPC to be even better.

However haswell's real strength lies in its new GPU which comes in 3 variants called GT1,GT2 & GT3 respectively.
GT3 is the word in town as it sports 40 EU's performing in 6670 levels. The differences here is that haswell's gpu now has its own voltage frequency and does not share that from cpu.
Separate voltage is fed through as its ring is completely decoupled from cpu. 

Another significant thing is that haswell gpu now supports direct x 11.1 , opengl. 4.0 and for the first time includes opencl 1.2 acceleration. This should give trinity tremendous competition
and match it graphical abilities and opencl performance. It was noted somewhere that GT3 was running skyrim at 1080p at high settings and returned 40 -50 fps. HD 4000 on another system ran skyrim at 1366x 768 at medium settings and then only returned same fps as GT3. Expect much faster quicksync performance too.

Things look promising and all set for 14nm broadwell which will introduce an MCP (multi chip package) design which integrates processor,gpu and chipset ( north and south bridge or pch for intel) in one single die package. 

Refer below for more info:

4th Generation of Core Microarchitecture: Intel Haswell - X-bit labs


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

seems like the gpu performance can match my HD 57770


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

well that's definite good news... good thing i didn't upgrade my pc...
anyone know the price range??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

Expected Launch: March to June (Late Q2 or early Q3) 2013. Considering that I'll be upgrading from a Penium 4 506 (2.66GHz Single Core, No HT Tech) I'm in for around 16x performance boost


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

^^ Still running on P4 and that too no HT processor? 
Way to go dude!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

Good news , Am waiting for 5th or 6th GEN. 
My bro is still having Celeron . 1.6 ghz and Roadrash lags in it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

It will also support DDR4 RAM in extreme models.


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

Intel Z87 Haswell chipset has all 6Gbs SATA 

Intel Z87 Haswell chipset has all 6Gbs SATA


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

^^ And no PCI. Sound-card killer.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

took them long enough


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

anyone know the price range?? atleast approximately..

also should i wait for 4th gen or go ahead with a ivy rig?? wil i miss out on something??


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ And no PCI. Sound-card killer.



More of a cheap soundcard killer.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*



rajnusker said:


> More of a cheap soundcard killer.



You think xonar ST as cheap?


----------



## amjath (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Intel Haswell (4th gen core microarchitecture) Discussion Thread*

We have a leak showing haswell road which promises 14 Haswell desktop processors

*twimages.vr-zone.net/2012/12/haswell.jpg

Source


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

*re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

Good thing I didn't buy new mobo and proccy this year 
Will get this along with a new gpu around october/december next year. |m|


GPU performance seems to be insane if it can really perform upto 6670 levels.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 13, 2012)

*re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

No clock-speed bump?
Then what would we expect? 10-15% at best , from IPC?
And i don't think intel would be kind enough to change the heat-spreader from that of ivy bridge.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

What about the stock cooler ? Any changes ?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 14, 2012)

*re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

As far as I have read about haswell, coolers supporting 1155 will support 1150 as well, without any add-on (according to Cooler Master)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2013)

Well guys, Intel Hashwell reviews are out...both for the Desktop platform and the Mobile Platform. Looks like it is just a minor upgrade over Ivy bridge..the standard 7% IPC improvement but also having problems with 1st implementation of integrated VRM design. 
The most interesting thing is actually in Notebook versions of this architecture, namely the IGP Intel Iris Pro IGPU.

Check out the reviews:-
AnandTech | The Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K Tested
AnandTech | Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics Review: Core i7-4950HQ Tested
The Core i7-4770K Review: Haswell Is Faster; Desktop Enthusiasts Yawn : Haswell Turns Into Intel's Fourth-Gen Core Architecture


----------



## varun004 (Jun 2, 2013)

its a bad overclocker, gets hotter just like ivy. People with sandy and ivy do not need to bother with upgrade.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 2, 2013)

It consumes more power than ivy?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 2, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> It consumes more power than ivy?


no less .


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2013)

It consumes less power than Ivy Bridge but the heating issue isn't related to power consumption. From Haswell, the Voltage Regulation Module or VRM is integrated inside the Processor package from Motherboard. This is the 1st implementation of the process and probably has some minor glitches. Because of that the CPU runs hotter and overclocking beyond 4.5 GHz is very tough. Anandtech was able to pull it to 4.7 GHz but they also said it isn't recommended.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 2, 2013)

hmm not much improvement.
My question is after the launch of Haswell which is expected in 20-30 days, the price of ivybridge and sandybridge will affect(will be cheaper?) in INDIA.

@ Cilus check my PM


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been following Haswell reviews and leaks too. The most improvement is in idle power consumption. Even though the IPC improvement is not huge, new buyers should consider it to ensure an upgrade path. LGA1155 is dead now. I myself will probably upgrade to haswell once the prices settle down by the end of the year. 

@Cilus: Could you shed some light on which current PSUs will be able to handle Haswell's C6,C7 low power states? Most people buy PSU's so that they can reuse them across builds. I dont want to spend 5k more on a compatible PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 2, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> no less .



but the load test proved something different. Look at the first link provided by cilus.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

game benchmarks :

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-4770k_8.html#sect0
*www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/01/intel_haswell_i74770k_ipc_overclocking_review/5#.UavMy9tQsUY

*/Mod Edit/
Thread Merged*


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

@topgear time to start a "haswell supported PSU list" thread??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

^^ No need. By default the motherboard manufacturers will have that setting turned off in the bios.

This is the MSRP for Intel Z87 chipset motherboards for Haswell Processors from Asus:
Product Price Z87 Deluxe/ Dual : Rs.26,300/- (Including Taxes)
Product Price Z87 Deluxe: Rs. 21,950/-(Including Taxes)
Product Price Z87 Expert: Rs. 19,300/- (Including Taxes)
Product Price Z87 Pro: Rs. 16,700/- (Including Taxes)
Product Price Z87 Plus: Rs. 14,950/- (Including Taxes)
Product Price Z87 A: Rs. 13,150/- (Including Taxes)


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*



The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ No need. By default the motherboard manufacturers will have that setting turned off in the bios.
> 
> This is the MSRP for Intel Z87 chipset motherboards for Haswell Processors from Asus:
> Product Price Z87 Deluxe/ Dual : Rs.26,300/- (Including Taxes)
> ...



Where did you get the prices from?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

^^ From Asus India.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*



The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ No need. By default the motherboard manufacturers will have that setting turned off in the bios.
> 
> This is the MSRP for Intel Z87 chipset motherboards for Haswell Processors from Asus:
> Product Price Z87 Deluxe/ Dual : Rs.26,300/- (Including Taxes)
> ...



Thanks for the information. So we can use our existing PSU with a Haswell setup.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

It would be great if someone could post the estimated prices for the i5 series of haswell


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*

Intel India's PR at rare times flaunt their colourful attitude and silence treatment when I ask them about desktop processors.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*



avinandan012 said:


> @topgear time to start a "haswell supported PSU list" thread??



there should be one but wait a little for PSU manufacturers to make their own list first and I'm sure that all reputed PSU manufacturer's will list all the Haswell Ready, Haswell Compatible psus on their website .. as of now here goes the list for corsair and seasonic PSU's :

Blog - Haswell compatibility with Corsair power supplies
*www.anandtech.com/show/6953/sea-sonic-and-corsair-power-supplies-certified-for-haswell


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*



flyingcow said:


> It would be great if someone could post the estimated prices for the i5 series of haswell



^anyone?  please


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 4, 2013)

Intel's next-generation quad-core processors benchmarked

Intel's next-generation quad-core processors benchmarked - Feature - Notebooks - CNET Asia


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2013)

Putting Intel Iris Graphics aside as they will only be seen in expensive mobile laptop... isn't this disappointing?

New socket and hardly 7% bump? lol.. Doesn't even overclock that well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Battery life is important for laptops where haswell can win. At the price of iris pro graphics, i think one can get nvidia 750m occupied laptop. I dont find any improvement for desktop as the load power consumption is 11% more not much performance improvement.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2013)

IPC of core architecture is kind of reaching a saturation. Design wise, it does not differ that much from sandy bridge ,which was again a nehalem derivative.
Apps which will use, newer instruction sets like AVX2 and FMA3 will have a greater advantage. In existing apps, its within 7%. Open-cl performance has also increased a lot than before.

Its disappointing from a new launch point of view, but this what a lack of competition does. AMD is very much responsible for this.
Haswell will shine in a more multicore avatar with 6 cores or more. Only a serious competition from AMD's upcoming steamroller might force Intel to build such SKU, to counter AMD.
Without competition, we are just stuck with quadcores.

The performance of i7 3930k is an indication, how devastating an intel 6 core can be, if launched in the mainstream market. But the need hasn't arisen.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 4, 2013)

^that's true for every market. when there's no competition the consumers looses.

they limited the overclocking headroom with VRM inside the CPU chip. I guess Intel does not want people to get more value than what they are paying for.

I don't understand Intel's onboard gfx inclusion strategy. They include the top of the line graphics cores in the i7 range but lowest ones in i3s, this should be opposite. the people who buying a i7 for gaming will go with a discreet card same cannot be said for people buying i3 for gaming.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I don't understand Intel's onboard gfx inclusion strategy. They include the top of the line graphics cores in the i7 range but lowest ones in i3s, this should be opposite. the people who buying a i7 for gaming will go with a discreet card same cannot be said for people buying i3 for gaming.


correct !!!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

here is the list of PSU supporting Haswell:
The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## debarshi (Jun 5, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^that's true for every market. when there's no competition the consumers looses.
> 
> they limited the overclocking headroom with VRM inside the CPU chip. I guess Intel does not want people to get more value than what they are paying for.
> 
> I don't understand Intel's onboard gfx inclusion strategy. They include the top of the line graphics cores in the i7 range but lowest ones in i3s, this should be opposite. the people who buying a i7 for gaming will go with a discreet card same cannot be said for people buying i3 for gaming.



Well I guess it goes like "since customers are paying a hell lot more for an i7, they should get features befitting the price... as the price almost never justifies the improvement for most" though the logic should REALLY be what you mentioned.....

I'm waiting for a price drop for ivy i5...
The benchmarks don't look tempting enough.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> here is the list of PSU supporting Haswell:
> The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1



thanks for the link and I specially liked the idea of CM 



> Cooler Master also proposes a workaround for PSUs that may lack support:
> Should customers experience problems nevertheless, or would like to enable the advanced power saving mode on older power supplies that might not support it, there is a simple fix. Simply adding a single silent case fan to the system, connected to the power supply, should provide enough additional load to keep the system running in advanced power saving mode. The only disadvantage would be that power savings in idle mode on such a system would only surmount to around 2-3W instead of ~5W.
> 
> Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 9, 2013)

Primeabgb has added the new Asus 8 series motherboards to their website under "Latest Products"

Online IT Shop | Computer Hardware Shopping From Online IT Stores


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

apart from Gryphon ( mini sabertooth z87 without TUF armor ) there's no other z87 mobos but most funny is the cpu they have .. only Intel Core i7-4770 cpu to boot with motherboards starting from b85 to h87 ( z87 ) bvut at-least something is better than nothing


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 10, 2013)

no there is a mpower and gaming msi edition of z87 mobos at SMC chek it out !!


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Intel Haswell Discussion Thread*



flyingcow said:


> It would be great if someone could post the estimated prices for the i5 series of haswell



Anyone ..??


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

There's only one available ATM ie Intel Core i5-4430 Processor @ Rs. 12,125 [SMC]


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2013)

flipkart has got the whole lineup now it seems.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

There was a time , when we had enough headroom for overclocking our proccies and get good juice out of them. Seems like now Intel only wants us to stick with what we pay for.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

i think its better to stick with ivy bridge for now for gaming and vfm factor. It really makes no sense to go for haswell, as probably the next cpu lineup will be based on a different socket.

*img.ibtimes.com/www/data/images/full/2013/06/18/380317-blog-leaks-intels-detailed-roadmap-for-2013.jpg

you are safe only with a i7 premium.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no you got it wrong there mate. Haswell refresh is nothing but broadwell which is die shrink (14nm) of haswell along with a new gpu architecture.
It will fit with current 1150 socket and won't have a different socket at all. Its just like the transition from sandybridge to ivybridge.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 16, 2013)

I read about a USB Problem in z87 Motherboards , and a fix should arrive on july  , are the fixed motherboards already here (kolkata) ??
How to know ?

Why Gigabyte has not launched any thunderbolt model ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 16, 2013)

gigabyte launched no model in INDIA AFAIK


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2013)

check out cost to cost [ link ] but I've head that they sometime sell counterfeit products so watch out.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2013)

what do you mean by counterfeit Products ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

well, technically may not be counterfeit but they did deceive some customers if you believe what's going on here :

BEWARE of Fake Graphics Card at "COST TO COST" Nehru Place

now before saying that's a very old thread *do read the posts in page no. 5 of the above link* and I'm sure they will make you raise eyebrows 

and how far some people can go over a matter like this  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/175975-am-i-doing-something-wrong.html


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2013)

I recently got my Intel Core i5 4570, haswell processor from Amazon. And now looking for a mobo to go with it. (I will most probably go with a H87 board from Gigabyte or ASrock).

But what I am shocked to see is this: Two Ways to Cool Down Your Defective Overheating Intel CPU

The article explains how Intel caught red handed by building defects into products by using TIM instead of fluxless solder in the processor. It also explains how to lower the temprature by deliding the procesor, which is too risky and effectively voids any sort of warranty. But this is ridiculous.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2013)

^^ I think that is the issue with Ivy Bridge, don't think same issue is present with Haswell Processors.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ I think that is the issue with Ivy Bridge, don't think same issue is present with Haswell Processors.


the article says , the same issue persists with haswell too.


> The latest reports show that Intel’s latest chip, Haswell, also includes TIM instead of fluxless solder


that article seems scary. people purchases pc to make sure that no upgrade is required for the cpu and to last it 6-7 years without any problem(excluding gamers and enthusiasts). If the new cpu can not be even used for 3-5 years, WTH intel is doing? Their CPUs are SUPER COSTLY compared to amd counterparts and now comes with low quality. although it is to be proved that intel ivy /haswell will survive more than 3-5 years, I need amd to wake up on performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this is from IB and with such over heating there's no wonder HW is plagued with same issue ... shame on Intel ! Those who got their hands on 2nd gen i5 and i7 cpus has one of the best chips in possession and as for AMD hope AMD is not going to take the same route and performance wise FX 8350 / FX 6300 performs well in their own price range.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2013)

^^yup, Sandy Bridge overall is better. I don't see any reason of "upgrading" (downgrading).


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh come on now. Haswell Gives Sandiebridge Performance + Keeps the room warm in winter.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2013)

^
Nice find


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2013)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Oh come on now. Haswell Gives Sandiebridge Performance + Keeps the room warm in winter.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 21, 2014)

*Intel Haswell-Unlocked & Unleashed*

*s27.postimg.org/f2re2cw3j/unlocked.jpg

I am confusing about *Unlocked & Unleashed *. what does it Means ..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Intel Haswell-Unlocked & Unleashed*



ramakanta said:


> *s27.postimg.org/f2re2cw3j/unlocked.jpg
> 
> I am confusing about *Unlocked & Unleashed *. what does it Means ..



It means it have got Unlocked Multiplier.so you can OC it


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Intel Haswell-Unlocked & Unleashed*



ASHISH65 said:


> It means it have got Unlocked Multiplier.so you can OC it



Unlocked Multiplier and OC means, please with details .


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

let's keep it simple :  most of the intel cpus have a locked multiplier ... it's needed to determine cpu speed for eg. i5 4570 has clock speed of 3.6 Ghz. The cpu has 36 multiplier and 100 FSB [ bclk ]. Now on a locked cpu such as i5 4570 you can't increase the multiplier to increase the cpu clock speed and Intel has mostly abandoned bclk oc on it's cpus [ unlike the older C2D and C2Qs ] due to several reasons. So if you want to oc an current gen Intel cpu to a good extent you need to buy a K variant cpu such as i5 4670K which has unlocked multiplier. 

i5 4670k has 3.8Ghz clock speed but let's say this speed is not enough for you . So you can OC [ OC means overclocking the cpus clock speed ] it to say 4.5 Ghz just by increasing the multiplier just upto 45 from the default 38. With 4.5 Ghz clock speed the cpu will definetly perform much better than before. Of-course you'll need to have supporting motherboard, enough cooling and good PSu for OC.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

i don't think Haswell is that bad, its a proven fact that it really is a bad Overclock-er than ivy and sandy and for obvious reasons.

ET--"Every process node shrink, and the accompanying die shrink, reduces overclock ability. This is just a fundamental restriction of physics: As components get smaller, not only does transistor density increase (consuming more power) but there is also less surface area to radiate heat... 

If you take two theoretical 3.5GHz chips, the one with the larger die size is going to be easier to cool, and thus capable of reaching higher overclocks"

For  Ivy Bridge and Haswell are both based on Intel’s 22nm FinFET process, but the integrated voltage regulator exacerbates the issue. It also seems that Haswell’s built-in thermal throttling is much more aggressive than Ivy Bridge: 

Where the Core i7-3770K is happy to sit at 3.7GHz under full load at 90C, the Core i7-4770K throttles back to 3.5GHz within moments of starting Prime95"

said that, Its still undeniable Haswell is still the fastest processor that Intel has ever produced. For the same price as an Ivy Bridge chip, you get around 10% more performance.

The overclocking proposition might not be quite as enticing, but in reality Haswell’s 10% clock-for-clock advantage over Ivy Bridge means that a Haswell-based system at 4.5GHz should still beat out IVB at 4.9GHz which is also enthralling for mobile computing as it assures overall low system power consumption.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Jan 22, 2014)

So does this TIM pose a huge problem for overclocking or is it just a minor issue relating to the last bit of performance that can be eeked out of these CPUs?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> So does this TIM pose a huge problem for overclocking or is it just a minor issue relating to the last bit of performance that can be eeked out of these CPUs?



Mate, its not like a "thin line" difference issue, there is a big fat line between OC'blity and otherwise. Simply at Clock to clock haswell performs better than ivy, ivy overclocks better and haswell sucks. Given this, u can see a whole line of unlocked and locked series of processors are there from Intel 4th Gen, let alone notebook CPUs, so obviously Intel is giving choice to OC'er do go ahead and do what they intend to, its just that they wont be as happy as with Ivy. So if oc'ing is your enthusiasm then you know what to choose, if not, there is no reason not to buy a Haswell.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2014)

isn't it die size of haswell a little bit larger than ivy?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> isn't it die size of haswell a little bit larger than ivy?



how much?


----------

